# Toby, our new arrival



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is Toby, he's changed alot in the 3 weeks that we've had him, he's 13 weeks now.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww what breed is he? He is gorgious


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awww wot a little charmer looks like butter wouldnt melt lol


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you 

He is a gsd x, very friendly, desperate to get out and explore the world lol,

very playful, we made the mistake of leaving the washing pile visible in the kitchen on his first day with us


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

bless what a cuty just want to pick him up and cuddle him lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a sweet litttle boy he is,


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awww what a scrummy boy he is


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments 

Just hope he takes to outdoor training as well as he has indoors, plus he gets to socialise in his classes soon and we can't wait for him to meet some 'older' doggy residents nearby to set an example. All good intentions, fingers crossed it goes to plan 

thought I may aswell add the last of the pictures that we have, they'll be good to look back on in a few years when he's fully grown


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw, he looks really lovely. Congratulations with him.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous pup


----------



## vickyand2girls (Feb 7, 2010)

aww he is beautiful hun, what breed is he?


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_What a gorgeous pup...._


----------

